# Rock & chips. Sunday BBC1



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

The prequel to only fools and horses is on this Sunday at 21:00

Rock & chips is set in 1960, and the Trotters are all under one roof: Grandad, Joan, husband Reg and teenage Del Boy. Things suddenly change, however, when ex-con Freddie "The Frog" Robdal played by Nicholas Lyndhurst appears. Joining this comedy drama are teenage versions of Only Fools and Horses favourites Boycie, Trigger and Denzi

Few links

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-set-new-Only-Fools-And-Horses-special.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_&_Chips


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice one, look forward to this.:thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Reckon this could be superb (Then again I seem to be in a minority that liked Green Green Grass)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am looking forward to this.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> Reckon this could be superb (Then again I seem to be in a minority that liked Green Green Grass)


I too am a member of the minority :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

This will either be really good or crap:lol:

Am quite excited myself!


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Got it set to record just in case the kids play up and need locking up!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

just set the sky+ cos the misses wants to watch wild at heart


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmmm, twice as long as it needed to be, was slow and serious with little comedy moments - nothing like what Only fools and horses 'was'.

However intersting back story for a fools fan!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Hmmmm, twice as long as it needed to be, was slow and serious with little comedy moments - nothing like what Only fools and horses 'was'.
> 
> However intersting back story for a fools fan!


Would agree mate, fell asleep twice and had to rewind, not what I had expected and needed a kick up the @rse.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

cant say it was great 

expected better tbh..and who was that jumbo lad ? i cant recall a jumbo from the later series


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thought it was very good, hour and a half flew by


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I thought it was good, some of the little bits in there and names you have ben mention in but never seen the people was cool, but im a big fan of only fools so it done it for me


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought it was decent.


----------



## charlie32 (Nov 13, 2009)

Jumbo was in a later episode of fools he comes back from Australia with a business opportunity in Aus for del but he turned it down because he didn't want to leave Rodney.

also said in the episode that they always used to be best mates when he was young.

fought it was a good watch thoe.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thought lyndhurst's name was funny, Robdall


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Not sure about it. Some lauphs in there but some questionable acting by the actress that played Del and Rodneys mum. Air of cheesyness about it?!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i was hoping it would be very much like only fools but with the younger people in it ..didnt have the same atmosphere as only fools imo, bit too serious


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I was really disappointed with this. Virtually all the characters seemed weak, with exception of Del's mum and Freddie 'The Frog', which was, I thought, well played by Nicholas Lyndhurst (who I always thought was a bit wooden).

The casting wasn't very good either, young Del wasn't believable at all, Trigger seemed almost too stupid and you had to be reminded who was playing Boycie. Denzil was a little over the top too.

I did find myself getting a bit bored at times, though the cinema boss scenes were quite comical:lol:

Not a good tribute to the original classic in my opinion. Shame.

Chris.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As commented on already; it served to give some background to the characters from 'fools', but I have to agree I found myself pressing the fast forward button for some of it. 

Disappointing if I'm being honest.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry to drag this back up, but about 10 years behind of the rest of the world we finally watched it.

I actually thought it was very good. Had some good comedy moments and flew by time wise.

And I tell you what, didn't Rodney grow up to look just like his dad? :lol:


----------

